# Is good to be alive for this.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

:beercheer:







The sugar cured has taken ,now is a matter of oven time and proper internal temperature for a finish pork loin brown sugar/honey ham for the New Year`s.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks good, was it hard to do, make/cook?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

crabapple said:


> Looks good, was it hard to do, make/cook?


Sorry it took me so long to write back, no it actually takes more time in the curing process, I use this http://www.sausagemaker.com/10104instacure14oz.aspx ,and mix it with my own sugar/honey and spices for my own recipe or you can get already made and mix cures http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-...d-pickling-salts/179/morton-sugar-cure-plain/ ,just follow the instructions and keep everything well sanitize , but the flavor and quality is out of this world, enjoy.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks tasty ...

What time are samples served???


----------

